# BlazeDTV 6.0 on Laptop



## tania-lee (Apr 2, 2010)

BlazeDTV 6.0
:sigh:I am having trouble getting BlazeDTV 6.0 to pick up HDTV channels. Can anyone help me with this to the point I can watch TV on my laptop please. Am running Windows 7. ray:Thank you in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all drivers and manuals are here http://www.blazevideo.com/driver/


----------



## tania-lee (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to that site but I don't know which driver I need to download. Thanks


----------



## tania-lee (Apr 2, 2010)

Went to the following site http://www.blazevideo.com/driver/ but have no idea which driver I am suppose to download to solve my problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the section listed as dvb-t should have any drivers you may need, also at the foot of the page you can get links to the manuals,which will have troubleshooting steps so look at that first


----------

